# Power Issues ???



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

While camping this weekend, wife was cooking b-fast. Had TV, AC, Microv on ... we look at the microwave and it looks like it is barley turning.... then boom we blow a breaker. I turn things off and reset breaker, microwave still going real slow. It will start up fast and within 3 seconds it drops like it is loosing power. So I try another electric hookup, same issue.

Go to Camping world, buy a new Microwave ... same problem ... Does anybody have any idea what cold be wrong? Dealer says 3-4 weeks, plus camper over a yr old, have to pay out of pocket.

Called Keystone, they say they may cover after delaer looks at it (kudos to them for not just blowing me off).. but it does look like a out of pocket fix ....

Convertor issues or ???


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have never been able to run the mico and A/C at the same time. Just too much power and pops the Outback main 30amp breaker. I get the same results trying to run the drip coffee maker at the same time as the micro.....POP!

The 120v AC power you're using has nothing to do with the converter that "converts" the 120v to 12v.

Sounds like you're just using too much juice.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I have never been able to run the mico and A/C at the same time. Just too much power and pops the Outback main 30amp breaker. I get the same results trying to run the drip coffee maker at the same time as the micro.....POP!
> 
> The 120v AC power you're using has nothing to do with the converter that "converts" the 120v to 12v.
> 
> Sounds like you're just using too much juice.


I have never noticed the Microwave drop before, also when testing it, will do ok if you remove the micro and use it in the house ???

I understand the converter changes it to 12v, but I did not know if it managed the 110 side as well...

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It should be fine in the house unless there actually is something wrong with it.

Although the 120v circuit breakers are in the same enclosure as the converter, they are seperate systems and generally don't affect each other. However, when the converter is actively charging (you can usually hear the fan) it does draw a goodly amount of 120v amperage. This combined with your micro and A/C = POP!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your house probably has at least 200 amp service supplied for operating all of your appliances, lights, etc. Your Outback has only 30 amp service, with appropriately sized circuit breakers.

The air conditioner draws about half of that amperage, or a bit more, depending on whether the compressor is running or not and whether you have the fan on Hi, Low, etc. Unfortunately, that small microwave - on High - will draw 15+ amps, as well. Add the converter draw and your TV (television), and you are probably trying to draw well over 30 amps. Pop! (Heck, I've had the breaker trip when the A/C was on and I started up my drip coffee maker. Pop - after a few seconds!)

You might have been lucky in the past that not everything was being maxxed out at the same time and now you are. That could cause some confusion and give you pause to think, "Well I've done this before without any problems!?"

But I agree with Jim - if you try to run the A/C and the microwave at the same time, you will most likely trip the breaker.

Just my $.02. Let us know how this all turns out.

Mike


----------

